# ISO good turkey rub



## smokerjoker (Oct 1, 2007)

hey i am gonna smoke a turkey this year for thanksgiving do you have any rub recipes you are willing to share for turkey?​


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 1, 2007)

Salt and Pepper and oil is all I use. I stuff the turkey with an onion, a garlic bulb cut in half, and lemon, as well as salt and pepper.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto - I don't use a rub on a smoked turkey. I want it to taste like a smoked turkey - not a BBQ chicken.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 2, 2007)

I recommend a good Sweedish Massuese.  Oh, not that kind of rub for that kind of turkey.  (Heh heh.  Ain't I a stinker)

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 2, 2007)

I smoke my turkey for Thanksgiving now too but I brine it - no rub required!  

It's AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  The only liquid I use is apple juice then I use brown sugar, kosher salt, lots of garlic cloves, sliced limes, sliced lemons, (squeeze juice out and throw fruit in too) sliced oranges, lots of sprigs of fresh rosemary, sage leaves, and thyme, black peppercorns..........and I think that's about it.

Brine at least 18 or so hours (my turkey is usually 22 - 24 lbs.), rinse off, pat dry, rub down with olive oil and put that baby in the smoker.  It took I think about 20 hours last year and was worth every minute!  Keep apple juice in the water pan too.

HOWEVER, if a rub is all you want I use:

brown sugar
kosher salt
granulated garlic
coriander seeds
oregano
granulated onion
cumin
chili powder
smoked paprika
black pepper
dry mustard

Personally, I would use a rub on my Thanksgiving turkey.    Save the rub for your beer butt chicken or turkey during the year.


----------

